# Salk Veracity HT3



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There has been a lot of talk about TC Sounds' bankruptcy,... but not much talk here at the Shack about Salk speakers. The Salk Veracity HT3 is a speaker that would get me to give up my RBH 1266-SE, but I wonder, what is Salk doing with the HT3 now that the TC Sounds 989 is no longer available?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

nova said:


> There has been a lot of talk about TC Sounds' bankruptcy,... but not much talk here at the Shack about Salk speakers. The Salk Veracity HT3 is a speaker that would get me to give up my RBH 1266-SE, but I wonder, what is Salk doing with the HT3 now that the TC Sounds 989 is no longer available?



I wsa wondering the same thing, Jim Salk posted his answer here... 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=13644843&postcount=586


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah, well, thanks for the link. Doesn't really explain much, just makes me wonder who is making them now :bigsmile:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a feeling that without Jim Salk saying anything about exactly what happened, that he more then likely had to buy the patents off of TC-Sounds when they went into bankruptcy and figured out a place to have them made or assembled.

I can't imagine that it is really all that difficult once you have the original design all spelled out. From other comments that were made, they made some small improvements on them. I doubt Salk will allow the speaker to go down hill here... Its a very well respected speaker.

Now I am pretty much basing most of this on what I have read and deduced from that information... YMMV


----------

